# Powertec BD6900 sander - Safety Warning!



## sdmref (Aug 15, 2009)

Correct me if I am misunderstanding what happened, but what I gather from your post is that the project was not in contact with the table while sanding and that when the 'catch' happened, your project was slammed into the table causing it to 'shear' off. If that is correct, then it should be pointed out that that is an unsafe way of using the sander as the material should always be in contact with the table to avoid those type of accidents.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Technically you are absolutely correct. But the table also has a milled square in it for the miter, which I rarely use. My jewelry box, being somewhat rounded, was catching in the milled square, so I lifted it up an inch or so to get around it.
That is when the catch happened. Was I up on top or in the middle of the belt? Absolutely not, not even two inches off. 
The wood only traveled an inch or less into the table when it sheared off. I didn't even lose the jewelry box, it stayed in my hands.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I sand up off the table also


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a similar experience on a different sander. There are new rules on place. The work stays on the table! I milled a filler piece to fill the miter slot. I was not as fortunate as you. 80 Grit and finger tips, I will leave you with that.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm glad you didn't get hurt. I guess a lesson learned too!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

jumbojack, I cannot remember when I actually used that miter slot, save to store the miter there. Why didn't I think to make a slot filler? Duh… 
And I've been down the 80 grit and fingertips road. Sometimes, even when the piece is square on the table, you slip a little. Takes forever to grow back a fingertip!


----------

